# Derryn Hinch Falls Out Of Uber



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Apparently Darren had 2 wines...

http://www.news.com.au/national/pol...e/news-story/385401da7e021fbd471b6288621e18f5


----------



## Ivan B (Feb 13, 2018)

Is he still a senator? I thought he was a Kiwi.
I've used that dickie knee excuse a few times myself.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Ivan B said:


> Is he still a senator? I thought he was a Kiwi.
> I've used that dickie knee excuse a few times myself.


Yes, he's still a senator. There's never been a suggestion that he's a New Zealander. Perhaps you're confusing him with Barnaby Joyce.

Senator Hinch himself said that he might be disqualified as a senator because he had a United States social security number. However, the Attorney-General did not take the matter further on the grounds that having a United States social security number didn't necessarily mean that the holder was a citizen of that country.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

We should never let Derryn Hinch forget he was born a Kiwi.
As I've posted before, we only claim *well-performed* Kiwis as Aussies - not sure he qualifies under that criterion.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

To clarify my comment above: Derryn Hinch was indeed born in New Zealand but renounced that citizenship before standing for the Senate.

See http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-...nally-cleared-not-going-to-high-court/8866480.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> We should never let Derryn Hinch forget he was born a Kiwi.
> As I've posted before, we only claim *well-performed* Kiwis as Aussies - not sure he qualifies under that criterion.


I spose a certain group of men (N.A.M.B.L.A) dislike Darren...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Part of the package that he negotiated with 2GB when he was a broadcaster there in the 90s was free transport to and from work. I never got a look in on that contract because the other request he made was that the car be a Rolls Royce. He got it. Always was a ******


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Sydney Uber said:


> Part of the package that he negotiated with 2GB when he was a broadcaster there in the 90s was free transport to and from work. I never got a look in on that contract because the other request he made was that the car be a Rolls Royce. He got it. Always was a ******


****** = a real "man of the people"/"champion of the underdog", then?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> ****** = a real "man of the people"/"champion of the underdog", then?


Nah! He just had an inferiority complex when up against John Laws who owned a number of Rollers, drove them himself. Whereas Derryn was all about the "stage entry and exit" convincing the station that he needed to big note himself and build public notoriety to challenge John Laws.

2GB has an amazing recent history (90s). The only talk back station I know who's phones were about to be shut down by Telstra. Only to be saved by one of Australia's most decent men, and effective Evangelists Rev Dr Gordon Moyes. (RIP).


----------



## mach7 (Oct 30, 2017)

He blocked the company tax cuts. What a moronic thing to do. He is constantly showboating and grandstanding. I will be surprised if he gets elected again.


----------

